#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  من يمسك بمفتاح السلام في الشرق الأوسط ؟

## رويتر

تصدر خبر تنحي كابتن فريق الكريكيت البريطاني مايكل فوهان الصحف البريطانية الصادرة صباح الإثنين وكذلك نال خبر رحيل الكاتب الروسي ألكسندر سولجنتسين اهتمام تلك الصحف التي تضمنت كذلك تقارير ومقالات في الشأن الإيراني والفلسطيني وكذلك تأثير مذابح البوسنة على انتشار التطرف الإسلامي.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## atefhelal

> تصدر خبر تنحي كابتن فريق الكريكيت البريطاني مايكل فوهان الصحف البريطانية الصادرة صباح الإثنين وكذلك نال خبر رحيل الكاتب الروسي ألكسندر سولجنتسين اهتمام تلك الصحف التي تضمنت كذلك تقارير ومقالات في الشأن الإيراني والفلسطيني وكذلك تأثير مذابح البوسنة على انتشار التطرف الإسلامي.
> 
> أقرأ المزيد...
> 
> نقلا عن موقع ال BBC


*عندما قرأت المزيد نقلا عن موقع الـ BBC وجدت أن صحيفة الإندبنت تقول أن إيران وسوريا يمسكان بمفتاح السلام فى الشرق الأوسط ... وفى نفس الموقع تقول صحيفة الجارديان فى تقرير لها أن مهاجمة إيران سيسبب كارثة وأنه لا الولايات المتحدة ولاإسرائيل ستجازف بشن هجوم عسكرى على إيران تجنبا لنتائجه الكارثية المحتملة ، وكذلك بسبب الحاجة لإستخدام قذائف خاصة تخترق التحصينات التى تحمى المنشآت الإيرانية النووية تحت الأرض ..*

*إذن فتوازن القوى بين المتنازعين أو بين الأعداء  هو وحده الذى يحقق السلام .. ولم يوجد على مستوى التاريخ حتى الآن سلام بين أرنب كل قدراته هو الجرى والإختباء وبين ذئب أو ثعلب  يتربصه أمام  جحره أو يمل فيهدم عليه جحره  .. وعليه فلن يوجد سلام بين الفلسطينيين والصهاينة عن طريق التفاوض .. إلا إذا اتحد الفلسطينيون واتفقوا على المقاومة كوسيلة وحيدة لإسترداد الحقوق والتفاوض من منطلق الخوف والرعب المتبادل على تحقيق السلام ...*

----------

